# BNC's Videos , chicago suburbs



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Alright i took some video clips while i was out plowing. This is just the beginning , i will be getting some video from other storms as they come.

This is the picture of the main battle vehicles ....Grassbusters two fords any my dodge..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok here are the video clips. you will have to right click on them and save them, Then play them with whatever program you want.

Wallgreens , Woodridge, ILL
Wallgreens , Lemont,ILL
Wallgreens , Lemont, ILL


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

A few more video clips,,,,

Wallgreens #1, Bollingbrook, ILL
Wallgreens #2 ,Bollingbrook , ILL
Wallgreens #2 ,Bollingbrook , ILL


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok Two more .

Bank , Bollingbrook ,ILL
Bank , Bollingbrook ,ILL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NICE!payup


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

I cant seem to get to videos to work. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

VnDrWLawnCare;356901 said:


> I cant seem to get to videos to work. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


You have to right click on them and save them to your computer, then click on them where ever you saved it and play...

Im working on adding video streaming to my website to make it easy to show you guys the videos..


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

*Got it*

The first clip wants to save as a html document. But a few of the other clips i tried worked fine. I guess i should have tried the others before posting a problem.

Thanks


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Ahh crap forgot one period .... first video here...
Wallgreens ,Woodridge ILL


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Bryan, next snow we are going to bring someone along to do nothing but take pictures and film plowing.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats the deal with the flast pattern on dodges light bar. Looks pretty weak.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont think the camera is fast enough to pick it up, That light bar flashes so fast it will give you a headache , its an 8 strobe liberty bar.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice job guys. The clip where you sat the camera on something and came towards it was pretty cool.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Bryan, Walgreen's is going to think we are ******** xysport And this is who you hired to plow the lot ?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

As you see in the first picture, I always carry a Christmas tree in the back it help keep spirits high


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassbusters;356972 said:


> Thanks Bryan, next snow we are going to bring someone along to do nothing but take pictures and film plowing.


Id come and film but i dont live all that close when its snowing, and id prolly be plowing myself. If your ever out closer to my way for something id come film.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

oops let me try this again


----------

